# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Amarradora Duratool Tapetool y Accesorios

## Bruno Cillóniz

Excelente herramienta para labores de amarre de uva y otro cultivos como maracuyá, tomates, entre otros.   La Amarradora Duratool Tapetool se utiliza para amarrar todo tipo de planta, a estacas, alambres y tutores; y opera con una mano en solo 3 simples pasos:  1. El operador con un ligero toque engancha la cinta. 2. La amarradora se empuja hacia la planta rodeando el cargador con el alambre, para luego con un segundo toque cortar la cinta. 3. Retire la herramienta y verá cómo la cinta sujeta firmemente a la planta.   *¡AHORRE HASTA UN 60% EN COSTOS DE MANO DE OBRA RESPECTO AL AMARRE TRADICIONAL!*  *Rendimiento promedio en parrón español con 20 cargadores (un amarre/cargador):*  - Amarre tradicional = 120 plantas/persona/día - Amarradora Duratool Tapetool = 300 plantas/persona/día  *Pack recomendado para una hectárea:*  - Amarradora Duratool Tapetool (x1) - Corchetes Duratool Caja de 4800 unidades (x8) - Cinta Duratape Cajas de 10 rollos (x10) - Cuchillas Duratool Pack 3 unidades (x3)  *Cuadro de rendimientos aproximados del Pack Duratool:*  - Amarradora Duratool Tapetool: Entre 250 y 300 plantas x persona x día.  - Corchetes Duratool 1 Caja = 4,800 amarres.  - Cinta Duratape (8 cm x amarre) 1 Caja = 10 Rollos = 400 m = 5000 amarres.   *Precios:* 
- Amarradora Duratool Tapetool.......................................... .... S/.117.80
- Corchetes Duratool Caja de 4,800 Unidades.............................. S/. 8.25
- Cinta Duratape Cajas de 10 Rollos........................................... S/.20.24
- Cuchillas Duratool PACK 3 UND............................................... .. S/.6.63  ** Precios NO incluyen IGV* ** Foma de pago:* Contado Contra Entrega  ** Fecha de entrega:* Por coordinar luego de recibida la Orden de Compra.   Temas similares: Vendo Accesorios y Mangueras de Riego c/ goteros autocompensados cada 0.40m caudal 0.8l/h

----------


## luis kohatsu

hola estoy interasado en la amarradora duratool quisiera comprar uno para ver su forma de trabajo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> hola estoy interasado en la amarradora duratool quisiera comprar uno para ver su forma de trabajo

 Ok Luis; te voy a poner en contacto con mis primos que son los que venden las amarradoras, pero nos vas a atener que esperar hasta después de fiestas patrias porque ellos están en Máncora festejando los 85 años de mi abuela Angelita y yo me voy el mismo 28 para allá. Dame tus datos y dime dónde te gustaría que te visiten para explicarte las bondades del producto y te den toda la información al respecto, porque está teniendo muy buena acogida. 
Saludos

----------


## luis kohatsu

hola bruno ok espero bueno soy de cañete y si quisiera saber el trabajo de esa maquina te dejo mi numero de nextel 836*9327 
bueno que tengan una feliz fiestas patrias
saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Luis: 
Me había olvidado de este tema... Le voy a decir a mis primos Daniel o Gabriel para que se comuniquen contigo y vean cómo podrían entregarte la amarradora, que está tenieno buenos resultados. 
Cualquier cosa, te informo a la brevedad. 
Saludos

----------


## micke22

Hola! que tal! queria saber si aún siguen vendiendo las amarradoras y como podría hacer para conseguirlas. Agradezco por anticipado una respuesta a la brevedad

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola! que tal! queria saber si aún siguen vendiendo las amarradoras y como podría hacer para conseguirlas. Agradezco por anticipado una respuesta a la brevedad

 Ok micke22; dime cuántas amarradoras te interesarían para cotizarte el pedido, y dónde estás ubicado para ver si puedo hacer que una persona pase a visitarte. 
Saludos

----------


## micke22

Para comenzar quisiera 2, pero con sus cintas y todo lo necesario para su trabajo. Yo vivo en Arequipa.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Para comenzar quisiera 2, pero con sus cintas y todo lo necesario para su trabajo. Yo vivo en Arequipa.

 Hola micke22; la cotización es de S/.526.00 + IGV, e incluye: 
- 2 Amarradoras Duratool Tapetool
- 8 Corchetes Duratool (10,000 UND c/u)
- 5 Cintas Duratape (10 Rollos c/u)
- 2 Set de Cuchillas Duratool (PACK 3 UND) 
Me avisas si te interesa la propuesta para generar la orden de compra y coordinar los detalles finales. 
Saludos

----------


## micke22

Disculpa la demora. Ok pero una pregunta, yo aun trabajo con un sistema tradicional y en vez de alambre galbanizado uso puntales delgados y nose si las amarradoras podran funcionar en ese caso y se pueda efectuar el amarre ideal. Gracias anticipadamente por la respuesta

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

No creo que tengas ningún problema, pero por si acaso, pásame una foto de las plantas y los puntales que quieres amarrar, para confirmarte te serviría para lo que necesitas. En general, sirve para amarrar cualquier planta sobre cualquier material, pero la amarradora solo funciona con cinta plástica. 
Saludos

----------

